# Proprietary nvidia driver doesn't remember monitor layout

## Hexorg

I reinstalled my system recently after not doing updates for a while (4-5 months) so I'm not sure when this change happened, but now every time I reboot my computer the monitors are out of order. 

I noticed there's now a /etc/init.d/nvidia-persistenced  and /etc/init.d/nvidia-smi services. adding those to auto-start on default and boot run levels didn't help. I tried changing /etc/conf.d/nvidia-persistenced to add --persistence-mode to the arguments and change the username to my main user - now the service crashes on startup, but starting it manually works. The monitors are still out of order though.

I looked through the tutorials and posts about persistence but didn't find anything useful. How can I get nvidia driver to remember the order/layout of my monitors?

/etc/X11/xorg.conf: https://bpaste.net/show/4fc75396ff6a

/var/log/Xorg.0.log: https://bpaste.net/show/459cad4cb1d5

dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/badc4255ba02

----------

## krinn

nvidia named monitor: CRT-* and DFP-*, xorg and xrandr use DVI-I-*... names.

i don't think nvidia use DVI-I-* notation, understand or just care about it, in metamodes, the nvidia naming convention should be use.

----------

## Buffoon

I put this into my ~/.xinitrc to keep monitors in order, using nvidia blob, too.

```
xrandr --auto --output DVI-I-3 --left-of DVI-I-2
```

----------

## Hexorg

@krinn - Renaming monitors to proper DFP-* names didn't change anything. 

@Buffoon - that works but as a workaround, thanks! But I'd still like to find the "proper" way.

----------

## Buffoon

It is proper way for me. Something that goes into X initialization file and is under my control.

----------

## krinn

 *Hexorg wrote:*   

> @krinn - Renaming monitors to proper DFP-* names didn't change anything. 

 

you need to give more than just that, show the new metamodes set, what you get (monitor position), and what you were expecting (monitor positions wish)

----------

